

Show HN: Java bindings for LLVM 3.2 - eli_gottlieb
http://code.google.com/p/jllvm/downloads/detail?name=jllvm-3.2.1.tar.bz2&can=2&q=

======
profquail
First, thank you for sharing! I've done some work on the LLVM bindings for F#.

One question though -- what made you choose the LGPL instead of a permissive
(BSD-like) license? (I'm not trolling, I'm genuinely curious.)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
LGPL means you can _use_ the library for whatever, but you can't fork it and
relicense it yourself.

I want contributions to come back to the project rather than going into
distinct and relicensed forks. But, just _using_ the library won't "virally
infect" your code with GPL.

So what's the problem?

